# Clé USB n'est pas détecter (J'essaye d'installer Windows 7)



## CrowZhen (15 Mars 2020)

Bonjour a tous,

Depuis longtemps j'essaye d'installer Windows 7 mais malheureusement quand j'enfonce la touche alt Ma Clé USB n'est pas détecter.

Cordialement CrowZhen


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> Depuis longtemps j'essaye d'installer Windows 7 mais malheureusement quand j'enfonce la touche alt Ma Clé USB n'est pas détecter.


C'est normal avec ton vieux modèle de 2009. Juste comme ça, dans l'écran d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, qu'est-ce qui est proposé ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Comme tu as un iMac, donc obligatoirement un SuperDrive, Assistant Boot Camp ne pourra continuer que s'il y a une copie de Windows dans un DVD et gravée depuis un vrai PC.

Il n'y a que depuis les modèles 2012 que l'on peut utiliser un fichier .iso, une clé USB, que depuis les modèles 2015 qu'il n'est plus nécessaire de télécharger les pilotes, d'utiliser une clé USB,  tout est mémorisé dans un espace virtuel.


----------



## CrowZhen (15 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est normal avec ton vieux modèle de 2009. Juste comme ça, dans l'écran d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, qu'est-ce qui est proposé ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Comme tu as un iMac, donc obligatoirement un SuperDrive, Assistant Boot Camp ne pourra continuer que s'il y a une copie de Windows dans un DVD et gravée depuis un vrai PC.
> 
> Il n'y a que depuis les modèles 2012 que l'on peut utiliser un fichier .iso, une clé USB, que depuis les modèles 2015 qu'il n'est plus nécessaire de télécharger les pilotes, d'utiliser une clé USB,  tout est mémorisé dans un espace virtuel.


mais je ne le fais pas sur BootCamp enfaite moi je mettre win7 sur ma clé usb pour qu'il soit détectable quand je maintient alt et quand je maintient Alt j'ai Macintosh et Recovery et pas ma clé usb et le dossier Bootcamp sa c'est juste les driver mais je sais que je ne peut pas installer win7 via bootcamp avec mon modèle de mac. et dans le deuxieme screen je pense qu'il faut que j'achète win7


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> mais je ne le fais pas sur BootCamp enfaite moi je mettre win7 sur ma clé usb pour qu'il soit détectable


Si tu veux créer une clé USB de démarrage, il faut utiliser *Unetbootin* et avoir bien entendu téléchargé un fichier .iso de Windows 7.


CrowZhen a dit:


> mais je sais que je ne peut pas installer win7 via bootcamp avec mon modèle de mac.


Bien sûr que oui que tu peux installer Windows 7 mais avec ton modèle, uniquement que depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC. De plus, il ne faut pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, sinon ce sera un échec.


CrowZhen a dit:


> dans le deuxieme screen je pense qu'il faut que j'achète win7


Dans un premier temps, le télécharger... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7 ...mais sans n° de licence, tu resteras à la rue.

Et quand bien même tu arrives à créer une clé USB, tu ne pourras jamais faire directement depuis cette clé USB l'installation dans ton vieil iMac de 2009. Le passage obligatoire est bien le lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp qui prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows.


----------



## CrowZhen (15 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu veux créer une clé USB de démarrage, il faut utiliser *Unetbootin* et avoir bien entendu téléchargé un fichier .iso de Windows 7.
> 
> Bien sûr que oui que tu peux installer Windows 7 mais avec ton modèle, uniquement que depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC. De plus, il ne faut pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, sinon ce sera un échec.
> 
> ...



j'ai utilisé Unetbootin pour faire ma clé usb mais par contre je ne comprend pas pourquoi le disque dur interne si il est partitioné pourquoi sa sera un echec ? donc je suis obligé de passer par BootCamp pour installer win7


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> j'ai utilisé Unetbootin pour faire ma clé usb mais par contre je ne comprend pas pourquoi le disque dur interne si il est partitioné pourquoi sa sera un echec ? donc je suis obligé de passer par BootCamp pour installer win7


Au risque de me répéter, le protocole d'installation via Assistant Boot Camp est et restera immuable... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...tu n'es pas le premier à vouloir jour les apprentis sorciers, mais je maintiens : toute autre tentative d'installation sera vouée à un échec.

Sinon, un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## CrowZhen (15 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter, le protocole d'installation via Assistant Boot Camp est et restera immuable... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...tu n'es pas le premier à vouloir jour les apprentis sorciers, mais je maintiens : toute autre tentative d'installation sera vouée à un échec.
> 
> Sinon, un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


j'ai déja essayer de faire avec VirtualBox mais sa bug beaucoup trop j'ai un mac qui dispose de carte graphique pas assez puissant mais donc est-ce que je peut avoir win7 malgré ma version ?


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> j'ai déja essayer de faire avec VirtualBox mais sa bug beaucoup trop j'ai un mac qui dispose de carte graphique pas assez puissant mais donc est-ce que je peut avoir win7 malgré ma version ?


Il n'y a pas de souci, le tout est maintenant pour pouvoir télécharger un fichier .iso de posséder un n° de licence. Ensuite, il faut bien passer par Assistant Boot Camp qui imposera que le disque dur ne soit pas partitionné, c'est son protocole. Pourquoi ? Il doit faire une partition temporaire en FAT32 et modifier le boot EFi pour qu'au démarrage il sache quelle est la partition de macOS et la partition de Windows. Eh oui, c'est bien le boot EFI de macOS qui gère les deux systèmes sur un même disque.

Je l'ai déjà mentionné, mais VirtualBox s'il est gratuit n'est pas terrible en utilisation courante et pas très convivial.


----------



## CrowZhen (15 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de souci, le tout est maintenant pour pouvoir télécharger un fichier .iso de posséder un n° de licence. Ensuite, il faut bien passer par Assistant Boot Camp qui imposera que le disque dur ne soit pas partitionné, c'est son protocole. Pourquoi ? Il doit faire une partition temporaire en FAT32 et modifier le boot EFi pour qu'au démarrage il sache quelle est la partition de macOS et la partition de Windows. Eh oui, c'est bien le boot EFI de macOS qui gère les deux systèmes sur un même disque.
> 
> Je l'ai déjà mentionné, mais VirtualBox s'il est gratuit n'est pas terrible en utilisation courante et pas très convivial.



Daccord enfaite la je suis entrain de lire l'installation de win7 sur mac sur le site officiel mais enfaite il y a plusieurs problème que je rencontre comme dans l'assistant bootcamp ou il ne detecte pas ma clé usb comme disque d'installation et aussi l'interface qui change un peu. mais je pense qu'il faut que j'ai Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard pour pouvoir installer via Bootcamp comme il est marquer "Pour installer Windows 7 64 bits et Windows 7 32 bits avec Boot Camp, votre Mac doit exécuter Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard ou une version ultérieure."


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2020)

C'est bien, mais quelle est réellement la version d'Assistant Boot Camp que tu utilises et qui est réellement installée par la version  de ta version de macOS en cours dont on ignore tout ?


----------

